# dicker Goldfisch



## daniel_xy (4. Apr. 2010)

Ich habe heute wohl jeden Beitrag gelesen, der mit dicken Goldfischen zu tun hat 

Als ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren meinen Teich übernahm, war einer der drei Goldfische auffällig dick. Der Vorbesitzer meinte zu mir "der war schon immer so dick, alles okay".
Je mehr ich mich aber mit dem Thema "Teich" beschäftige, destso weniger "okay" finde ich den Zustand meines Fischis. 
Im Teich befinden sich nur drei Goldfische, welche recht groß sind und sich nicht vermehren, sind wohl drei weibliche Fische. 

Im Forum stoße ich auf zwei evtl. Ursachen: "kein Ablaichen möglich" oder "Bauchwassersucht". 
Angenommen es handelt sich um Bauchwassersucht, ist es möglich, daß der betroffene Fisch damit ca. 4-5 Jahre überlebt? Oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?
Falls es am "nicht ablaichen" liegt, glaubt ihr, es macht Sinn zwei, drei Männchen dem Teich zu spendieren?

Hier mal ein Versuch eines Fotos, er ist wirklich ziemlich dick, der Goldi. Aber nimmt rege am Teichleben teil und macht keinen behäbigen oder abwesenden Eindruck. Auch keine Glubschaugen :shock ??


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: dicker  Goldfisch*

Moin,

soweit ich weiß müsste das so eine spezielle Zuchtform sein, die so dicke Bäuche bekommen, die Form kommt mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor. Mir ist gerade leider der Name entfallen, fallen bei mir aber unter Qualzuchten. Vielleicht komme ich noch auf den Namen.


----------



## daniel_xy (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: dicker  Goldfisch*

nein, das ist ganz sicher keine zuchtform. vielleicht vermittelt das foto da einen falschen eindruck


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: dicker  Goldfisch*

Hallo Daniel,
das kann viele Ursachen haben. Von Laichverhärtung über einen Organschaden (Leber !). BWS würde ich ausschließen.
Wenn der Goldi damit schon ein paar Jahre zurecht kommt, sollte du nichts unternehmen. Ich hab schon einige Goldfische mit dicken Bäuchen gesehen, ist immer alles gut gegangen.


----------

